# confict with necrons



## matt (Feb 17, 2007)

ok i have a list could you give some tactics for it and how to use it effectivly

HQ
lord warscythe, resurrection orb 150 pts

Troops
10 warriors 180 pts
10 warriors 180 pts

Fast Attack
2 wraiths 82 pts
3 destroyer 150 pts

so could you help pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

Just go for it, charge them, consider a destroyer body for your lord.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Specific tactics will be hard not knowing what you'll face. Most smaller necron armies are just point and click wiith everything being fairly obvious. You may want to check out the articles section where I have an article about basic strategies for most armies, maybe some of that will help you.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

With smaller games I like the veil of darkness for the manoverability as the Crons are a bit slow to get there.

If someone focuses their fire on those Wraiths or/and Destroyers they will not be getting back up unless your Lord is following them around like an anxious mother. The other thing is the two Wraiths will not do well in combat unsupported and will go down agaisnt most squads due to weight of numbers most of the time. 
I would swap them for more Destroyers which would possibly help with both those issues.

Dakka's article can be found  Here 

Uberschveinen has written a fairly comprehensive set of Necron articles that can be found on this  page.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

matt said:


> ok i have a list could you give some tactics for it and how to use it effectivly
> 
> HQ
> lord warscythe, resurrection orb 150 pts
> ...


Drop the Warscythe....don't use a veil ...a 200pt Lord in 750 ? is too much

And then just have 5 Destroyers


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

list looks ok for 500 TBH although are you not using Combat patrol rules? In which case you couldn't use the lord.

Wraiths in my experience work well in this size game as there is usually an easy target for them. Get them in against tau for example and they can be near impossible to shift. I don't really think the res orb is needed in this size game, and would prob consider destroyer body for the lord if your not playing CP ad CC can be much more decisive in smaller games.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

jigplums said:


> list looks ok for 500 TBH although are you not using Combat patrol rules? In which case you couldn't use the lord.


By looking at the points I think it is for 750 points

Guessing it is American Conflict using standard FOC


----------

